# V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor



## V8 Cruiser (27. Apr. 2010)

Hallo bin neu hier und möchte mich erst mal vorstellen. Ich heiße Hansjürgen bin 51 Jahre jung und wohne in einem kleinen Weindorf in der Pfalz an der Deutschen Weinstraße. Habe meinen Teich schon seit 7 Jahren Größe ca.18 m² und 70 cm Tief, leider wurde er über Winter undicht und ich muß jetzt alles erneuern. (Nix Bagger alles Handarbeit) Habe zur Zeit eine Großbaustelle weil ich gleich auf 1,70 Tiefe ausgehoben habe. Ich hatte davor nur eine Tiefe von 70 cm, der Grund dafür war die Folie gabs umsonst aber leider nur 4 Meter breit. Meine Fische haben zur Zeit Asyl in Hotel Schwimmbecken zum Glück eine Leihgabe von meinem Freund (es hat 5,7m²) Hier ein Paar Bilder von der Baustelle und wie es vorher ausgesehen hat.

m.f.G. Hansjürgen


----------



## Pammler (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: VB Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Hansjürgen,

:Willkommen2

sieht gut aus!

Nun ja Bagger? da ist doch gar kein Platz für. 

Viel Spaß im Forum! Hast du dir schon mal Gedanken über die Kapillarsperre bei deinem Steilufer gemacht? Einfach mal die zig Themen durchforsten.


----------



## hoboo34 (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: VB Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Moin, moin...ist ja schon gut im werden dein neuer Teich.
Ob du dir allerdings mit diesen vielen Steilwänden einen Gefallen tust ??? :?
Ich würde da etwas mehr Stufen / Treppen einbauen.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (28. Apr. 2010)

*AW: VB Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hi Frank der Rat ist gut gemeint aber ich habe dass Problem dass ich zu wenig Platz habe. Im forderen Bereich ca.3 m Länge habe ich zwei flache Zonen von 50 und 35 cm ist auf den Bildern schlecht zu sehen wird später mit Kies befüllt. Stelle nochmals Bilder rein, wenn Pumpen und Technik verlegt ist.

m.f.G. Hansjürgen


----------



## Digicat (30. Apr. 2010)

*AW: VB Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Servus Hansjürgen

Herzlich Willkommen

Schaut sehr vielversprechend aus 

Stellst du gleich auch auf [DLMURL="http://www.a-koi.at/product_info.php/info/p201_Profi-Skimmer-DN100.html"]Halbschwerkraft (Skizze 3 + 4)[/DLMURL] um .... soll heißen Bodenablauf und Skimmer münden in einer Pumpenkammer 

Und .... die Entlein auf Bild 1 + 2 sind herzallerliebst


----------



## V8 Cruiser (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: VB Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Helmut, zu deiner Frage mit dem Umstellen auf Bodenablauf. Die Filteranlagen lasse ich wie gehabt hatte alles gut funktioniert und ich denke einen Meter tiefer dürfte kein Problem sein, weil die Anlage war für meinen Teich sowieso zu groß ausgelegt.
Der Skimmer ist von Oase und wird von einer Aquamax 6000 Liter mit einem seperaten Bachlauffilter bei Bedarf betrieben.( Zeitschaltuhr)
Der Hauptfilter ist ein modifizierter Oase 10.1 und Bitron UV 55 mit Beipass für einen I Tronic 15 um Fadenalgen zu vernichten. Algen jeglicher Art waren für mich bisher ein Fremdwort und wenn mal Fadenalgen entstehen muß ich einfach den I Tronic hochregeln und ein paar Tage später sind sie verschwunden. Das ganze wird betrieben von einer Aquamax 6000 ECO die befindet sich in der Tiefwasserzone mit Satellit für die Flachwasserzone. 
:betenVielleicht brauch ich hier eine stärkere Pumpe oder muß beide Pumpen ständig laufen lassen, aber da warte ich erst mal ab.
Hatte davor eine billige Filteranlage und nach einem viertel Jahr Betrieb keinen Teich mehr sondern ein Sumpfgebiet.

m.f.G. Hansjürgen


----------



## V8 Cruiser (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: VB Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hallo bin jetzt schon seit drei Wochen mit Teichbau beschäftigt aber zum Glück bald fertig.
Hier ein paar Bilder über die einzelnen Bauabschnitte.


Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## Fluni81 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: VB Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Huhu!
Eine Frage..du hast oben umd en Rand rum so was Helles..ist das Stein? Ich  mein um die Folie abzudecken..ich bin nämlich gerade nach etwas auf der Suche um meine Folie abzudecken

edit:
Hab nochmal genauer geguckt..diese Steinfliesen hatte ich auch schon im Auge gehabt..darf ich fragen, was sie gekostet haben? Und wie hast du sie befestigt?

gruss antje


----------



## Pammler (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Steinfolie


----------



## Majaberlin (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Die hatten wir auch ca. 10 Jahre drauf auf dem Uferrand. Hat die drunterliegende Folie gut gegen die UV-Strahlung und mechanische Beschädigungen (Hundepfoten, Kinderfüße) geschützt, allerdings haben sich kleinen Kiesel im Lauf der Jahre doch abgelöst und es war dann die etwas poröse nacke Folie (wenn auch beigefarben) zu sehen. Das hat mich in der letzten Zeit doch sehr gestört, außerdem auch, dass sie so in den teich reinhing und das abgeschnittene ende so auffällig zu sehen war (natürlich auch durch die helle Farbe). Deshalb würde ich da eher zu der grünen ufermatte tendieren.


----------



## V8 Cruiser (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hi Antje das helle ist Steinfolie habe sie im Angebot bekommen 60cm Breit da hat der Meter 15 Euro gekostet. Habe die Kieselsteine um den Teich festbetoniert und dabei die Steinfolie mit einbetoniert. Habe mich dafür entschieden weil unsere Katze immer auf den Kieselsteinen langläuft und dabei immer welche in den Teich gefallen waren. Außerdem ist dadurch der Teichrand ordentlich begehbar.

Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Huhu!
Hab gestern im Gartencenter auch sowas gesehn...da waren allerdings schon Steine lose, was dann nicht so gut aussieht, wenn man darunter die Mattes ieht, auf der die Steinchen festgeklebt sind War aber vielleicht auch keine gute Quali..danke für die Antwort, ich werde weiter suchen um meinen Rand zu verdecken
gruss antje


----------



## V8 Cruiser (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hi Antje da gibt es bestimmt unterschiede in der Qualität, meine Steinfolie ist von Oase ich denke da kann man bedenkenlos kaufen. Natürlich wird sich die Steinfolie mit der Zeit mit Dreck und Algen bedecken, dass soll auch so sein sonst sieht es ja unnatürlich aus. Aber wenn der Wasserstand fällt sieht man dann nicht die schwarze Folie. Habe meinen Teich ja neu gemacht und der Wasserstand ist trotz neuer Folie in 3 Tagen schon wieder 2 cm gefallen.
Denke mal das muß sich auch noch alles setzten.:beten

Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## Fluni81 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

..bei uns ist mom wilde Sonne und doller Wind..da geht natürlich auch viel Wasser bei verloren:beten


----------



## V8 Cruiser (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hallo zusammen ich bin seit einer Woche endlich fertig mit meinem Teichbau und die ersten Seerosenblätter habe es auch schon bis an die Wasseroberfläche geschafft ( in 2 Wochen erstaunlich bei 1,7 Meter Tiefe) Die Wasserplanzen müssen jetzt halt alle erst mal ordentlich wachsen damit es wieder natürlich aussieht.
Hier ein Paar Bilder vom Teich 

Gruß Hansjürgen


----------



## Majaberlin (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Das sieht doch jetzt wirklich ganz toll aus! Wenn die Pflanzen sich nachher richtig etabliert haben, sieht das alles sehr natürlich aus. Die Arbeit hat sich doch auf jeden Fall gelohnt.


----------



## Olli.P (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Hansjürgen,


Das sieht doch toll aus 

Aber:

Kann es sein das du ein wenig viel Eiweiß im Teich hast?? (Schaumbildung)


----------



## V8 Cruiser (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: V8 Cruiser stellt seinen Teich vor*

Hallo Olli.P erst mal danke für den Tip mit dem Eiweis in meinem Teich. Hatte mich über den Schaum schon gewundert und auch die Wasserwerte prüfen lassen aber die waren alle okay.
Ich denke mal ich muß dem Teich erst mal etwas Anlaufzeit geben, der ist erst seit 3 Wochen befüllt die Pflanzen alle neu eingesetzt und auch noch nicht in voller Größe und mein Bitron 55 vernichtet munter die Schwebealgen und der I-Tronic die Fadenalgen. (ohne genügend Pflanzen kein Abbau der Nährstoffe) Ich hatte vor dem Teichumbau die letzten Jahre keine Probleme mit den Wasserwerten und man muß jetzt mal abwarten ob die Filteranlage noch reicht, die war davor zu groß aber jetzt habe ich keine 6000 Liter mehr sondern fast 15 000.
Das mit dem Eiweisabschäumer bin ich am überlegen ? selberbauen oder fertig kaufen hier im Forum wird das ganze ja sehr heiß diskutiert leider konnte ich keinen Link mit Bauplänen öffnen und wo baut man dass Teil eigentlich ein vor oder nach dem Filter.
Ich habe an meinem Hauptfilter schon einen Beipass aber man könnte so ein Teil ja am Bachlauf anschließen der hat eine separate Pumpe (Aquamax ECO 6000) und Filter. 
Auf eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.  

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------

